# Hunting > The Magazine >  Tahr trip

## veitnamcam

The anticipation had been building over the last four or five months since BaldBob first text me to see if I was keen on a Tahr trip.
Was I ever!
I had never seen a Tahr before and while Iv hunted parts of the coast I had never been in Tahr country.
Wed the 16th I  had gear sorted and waited around home for Kiwi Greg to stop pissing round at work and eventually we were off to Baldbobs in Grey were tuiman, bob, Greg and myself had a couple of quiets and talked guns and shit.
Eventually we got some sleep and were off to Whataroa in the morning to catch the chopper.


My first ever ride in a chopper! Its awsum ! Click pic for vid


Coming in to land (vid)


Quick sort out of gear and out for a evening up behind the hut Kiwi G and I headed down then up a creek to a bench to glass and the boys went up another.

Tahr were conspicuous by their absence but I guess not surprising after a chopper had just been in. Got bloody cold sitting still that long with no jacket :36 1 7: 
Keas were everywhere and they kept me amused.


Heading back down that evening we came across this neat ice formation.





A few brews and a few laughs that evening and Friday morning was a cracker
vid

We all dropped down to the main river and headed upstream. The young fullas took off up towards the saddle Kiwi g and I  going a bit more leisurely. We saw a few groups of Tahr and earmarked one lot for the next day that looked well achievable with a earlier start.
Heading up a bit further some more were spotted and we decided they should fall to a recoverable position.Unfortunately the catabatic had just started to turn and it caused the 308 some issues.
My Bull managed to get around to a unrecoverable position to expire :Oh Noes:  but I ended up with some Trophy Tahr meat :Thumbsup:  
vid

Kiwi G on the Ipod sorting a firing solution.

The boys had got onto a few upstream and Bob had his first Tahr head tuiman2 a pack full of meat.
More food drinks and shit talked that night.
In the morning tuiman had kindly offered to carry Gregs cannon for him so us three headed up after our "easy" Tahr and Bob went down stream to look for a Cham
Unfortunately for us the group that had been lowish the last two days was now at the very very top of the range which I guess was due to the snow melting off lower down.
Greg pulled off some fine shooting and a good looking bull fell to what looked like a recoverable spot.Tuiman volunteered to go get him being the youngest and fittest while Greg and I took up two different positions to cover the face with binos and try to guide Tuiman2 with the radios around the certain death parts.
Despite a mammoth effort by tui up and down several different spots he couldn't quite reach the bench he was on.
I had forgotten my Camera that day unfortunately possibly something to do with celebrating my first Tahr the night before :Wink: 
Back at the hut Bob had got a nice 10.5" cham and was understandabley stoked but we were all sick of hearing it by the time the chopper arrived the next day :Grin: 

Was a wicked trip with some great guys and I will never forget it. Thanks Greg Abe Adam :Thumbsup: 

Hopefully Tuiman will add some picks to this

----------


## baldbob

10.6"

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 10.6"


How many times have we heard that Guys ??? Lol  :Grin: 

 Bloody nice Cham BoB  :Cool: 

Thanks Tui for carring the 338 & trying to get that bull.

Really neat to look through the scope at the wind blowing their mane.

Thanks for a great trip Guys, shame about the lack of Tahr.....

----------


## R93

How big was that cham again, Adam?

----------


## baldbob

As big as my cock dave  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Didnt know you raised foul bob? that would be a fairly small bird wouldn't it?

----------


## R93

Really? You can actually make out the cham in the photos Abe sent me...............

----------


## Philipo

Blahahaha sounds like a bloody great little adventure, Your camera work in that first vid was a bit shaky Cam no enough Wiskies I reckon & enjoyed the commentary  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

10.6" and the next ones a picture of my big white ass.... Feel free to have fun on my expense im on my way to stewart island...... While u all WORK...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Blahahaha sounds like a bloody great little adventure, Your camera work in that first vid was a bit shaky Cam no enough Wiskies I reckon & enjoyed the commentary


So much to look at I didn't know where to point the camera :Grin:  No point in trying to yell over the chopper noise and what would I say?

----------


## sneeze

:Thumbsup:   Nice.

----------


## rogers.270

More pics more pics!!!!  Bald bob post a Cham pic would ya?!!!!  C'mon abe let's hear a beta commentary.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bobs down my island, Abe will put some up when he gets back from work.

----------


## tui_man2

heading up the hill with cam an greg an the cannon :Grin: 


an adams cham that i got in the hut will add more tonight an some vids of tahr dieing

----------


## rogers.270

Shit hot buck!!!! Impressed by that

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Raging Bull

Cracker buck and photos, stunning country.  

Cheers.

----------


## Kudu

Neat looking trip. It looks like it was a bit on the cool side.

----------


## landlock

thats a very good cham Adam well done, where are the posser pics. Cheers for the storey, looks like you had a mint trip

----------


## tui_man2

She was a good humour trip with plenty of laughs an we all had a wee gid at each other but think us young(er) 2 got the most of it, with a few more ks put under the boots

Me an angry bob where set on some up the head of the vally that we had spyed couple of bigger body bulls that where worth a closer look
so we got set in the morning an headed off with another stroll up the river, baldbob set for the day hunting an having breakfast

an deciding early we where going to be lasy an bugger going round the river so through the fucker we went was a tad fresh an 4 crossings latter we had wet feet but thats no major deal, I found some on the way to the location an decided bugger is some meat start of the day set up an took a juvi bull but it soaked up 2 162 from the *serious tahr wepon*  :Cool:  an one from the 338 witch after some fighting it hit the dirt to stay up the hill at 764m shot an was un reachable.

Found our mob again an headed up the other side to get better look after a stiff likke stroll up the hill for couple of hours he where having lunch as i was about to eat my arm, an couldnt see mr tahr then fuck me we had never seen them an they where 413m away good body on the bull but not horns but mr bob decided he would loose his tahr verginty on him, we set up an boom mr bull sucked hard on a 300gr 338 pill an was to busy going "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!"  "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!  !!!!!!!!! as it fall of a good bluff :Zomg:  me time the *serious tahr wepon* :Cool:  was a laser an had 4 down before he knew what had happened :36 22 1:  he got another we packed up an headed down the hill into the crrek where they had all ended up from the other side to where.

adams bull

the view down the creek had to head back down


Took some photos of adam an his bull an one of my ass witch im sure will end up here if adam has his was, he was chopping his bull up while i peeled some meat of my animals an we had it hight tail it as we had 3ish hours down an back to the hut still to do an loonnnnggggg walk, an was good to get back at the hut an the weight off

Next day i decided to leave the *seriour tahr wepon* :Grin:  at the hut to save the tahr population an opted for a much heavier cannon to got an be the wandering boyan carry bitch to help them get some tahrs, after thinking i was going to have a stroll up the river then up the creek to the lake with the old(er) boys :Thumbsup:  i was mistaked as the cunts where off an away up the river an set into it up the creek also pushing along well an we all made good time up there, they where few an far between but found some up the hill an the lapua improved got the strech, 954yds (greg??? i cant remender) an mr bull go hit an hit hard, then let the wee adventure for him begin as he fall an got smashed on his was down, the been the younger one i thought id be good chap an go fetch the bugger.........well give it a boot to get the rest of the way...............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................

OOOHHHHH how i was mistaken i got bluffed an couldnt get round bits then couldnt get up bits an got very pissed not been able to get close even with greg an cam in different spots trying to guide me in on the kill, so we pulled the pin as had to get back to the hut again witch was a little wander away again also

gregs shooing spot

the angle

then we had cameo cream the kea caller :36 1 11: 

I was in this photo trying to retreve the tahr

scenery photos










i also am just editing the videos to make a little clip to put up to, give me bit longer im about to smash the computer :Pissed Off:

----------


## veitnamcam

we set up an boom mr bull sucked hard on a 300gr 338 pill an was to busy going "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! 

Oh how I laughed and laughed, good proper out loud belly laughs :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  The missus is watching shorters and looking at me like im some sort of demented weirdo

----------


## tui_man2

> we set up an boom mr bull sucked hard on a 300gr 338 pill an was to busy going "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" "fire truckkkkk!!!!!!!!" LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! 
> 
> Oh how I laughed and laughed, good proper out loud belly laughs The missus is watching shorters and looking at me like im some sort of demented weirdo


i had to give the PC verision hahaha we all know what he was saying :Thumbsup:  was funny as hell tho

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I don't take enough photos but took a few worth sharing.

Is that a hobbit under that icefall ?????

I got a few pics of these cheeky buggers

Here is Cam glassing

Here is another photo from the same spot to give you an idea of the size of the place..

Cam shot his Tahr top left of this pic @ 700 ish yards & 33 degrees good shooting for a factory 308 !!

Here he is off on retreival duties

Spotted these ones one evening from the hut about 2100yards away.


Some random pictures






Funny I really miss being up there today even with all the bitching & moaning about how bloody rediculosly steep everything is & huffing & puffing & sore body, It was a great trip & once again thanks heaps guys I had a fantastic time & can't wait to get back into that sort of country  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> i had to give the PC verision hahaha we all know what he was saying was funny as hell tho


Hope you can get some sort of PC version out of the video of me shooting those Bulls from that bloody arse of a position  :Zomg:

----------


## tui_man2

> Hope you can get some sort of PC version out of the video of me shooting those Bulls from that bloody arse of a position


haha the beauty of putting sound over the top, its just been a arse an the computer been slow not keeping up tonight

----------


## veitnamcam

Some good pics there Greg. It wasn't that bad even piss crook :Wink:  not really even sore today wish I was still up there. Instead im reliving it over and over  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Good to see you blokes had a great trip and trophies and looks like the weather, was pretty good also!
Thanks for all those great images, it gets my heart fairly pumpin again, just lookin at them!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

A couple of young huntin/work mates of mine and some other Aussies are over on The Coast chasing Tahr at the moment.
They were going in from Hari x 2

Doh!
Homer

----------


## The Claw

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> 
> A couple of young huntin/work mates of mine and some other Aussies are over on The Coast chasing Tahr at the moment.
> They were going in from Hari x 2
> 
> Doh!
> Homer


Just back from a week in that area, nice spot in there (Adams Flat) with plenty of bulls around to make it interesting... I must get a few photos sorted and put together a bit of a yarn...

----------


## el borracho

Just plain stunning scenery !!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just plain stunning scenery !!!


Beats the sky tower hands down eh :Wink:

----------


## Dreamer

Great report and pics to boot,thanks

----------


## tui_man2

tahr vid.wmv - YouTube

did it work? the first full one crashed an burned so done faster short one

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff Abe :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO summer trip somewhere? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO summer trip somewhere?


Yep I'm in, maybe not so steep this time...........

----------


## rogers.270

im a starter for november

----------


## The Claw

> Yep I'm in, maybe not so steep this time...........


Toughen up Greg! Next we will be reading about your AATH trip... :Grin: :eek:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Toughen up Greg! Next we will be reading about your AATH trip...:eek:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Lol it's abit tough trying to keep up with guys twenty years younger than you.........

----------


## veitnamcam

> SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO summer trip somewhere?


Keen. Sort a date.

----------


## Normie

Sweet vid Abe. Looks like a great trip.

----------


## baldbob

Summer trip? Wea? Jetboat mission? Ill be home tonight ill get sum poser pics up of mr buck for you all  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tui_man2

> Summer trip? Wea? Jetboat mission? Ill be home tonight ill get sum poser pics up of mr buck for you all



Thats all you are putting up now the donkey..........................

An November trip i have on semi planned now but will do another also as the boss has allowed since november is the shizzel time of year

----------


## baldbob



----------


## tui_man2

haha nice red bum cam!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

LOL nice try Abe. Recconise those pippilongstockings anywhere, Why exactly were you posing like that for Adam ?

----------


## baldbob

> LOL nice try Abe. Recconise those pippilongstockings anywhere, Why exactly were you posing like that for Adam ?


He said "hey adam snap this" so I did lol!!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> He said "hey adam snap this" so I did lol!!!!


Bullshit.......................you kept following me when i was trying to do #2

----------


## baldbob

> Bullshit.......................you kept following me when i was trying to do #2


Lies. You kept bending over in front of me asking me to warm u up....

----------


## tui_man2

> Lies. You kept bending over in front of me asking me to warm u up....



haha we are starting to sound a little gay...............maybe we hunt alone next time :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

maybe we keep pants up and fingers out of noses and we will be fine lol

----------


## The Claw

> haha we are starting to sound a little gay...............maybe we hunt alone next time


Suddenly I'm not so keen to go hunting with you West Coasters...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

> Suddenly I'm not so keen to go hunting with you West Coasters...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


We are a different breed :Thumbsup: 

was the chopper ride on the way in adam wouldnt get of my fucking lap

----------


## baldbob

> We are a different breed
> 
> was the chopper ride on the way in adam wouldnt get of my fucking lap


The choppa pilot asked ABE to get off him matter of factual....

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

Damn that makes me miss the southisland hunting. 
Time to put together a trip. 
awesome pictures guys

----------

